# Southern Arizona hunter



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to predator hunting but I have been hunting my whole life. I originate from Florida and have landed in Tucson. I could use all the help I can get. I have found some very promising sets but no luck bringing them in, I see plenty of deer, rabbit and other prey. I use a flextone mouth call and I am shooting a Remington 700 22-250 with vortex diamondback 3-9x40. Thinking of investing in a foxpro but not sure if it is a necessity or a nicety. Any suggestions on location, timing and what not would be well received.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum! You could also try a call or two from the call makers on here. They are all excellent calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site, there is a ton of info in the forum's -- read away.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT Sb321...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You have to find a spot that has not been over hunted. That is what I am looking for. Their is a lot of predator hunters here in Arizona...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll find a lot of info on stand selection in some past threads. Where around Tucson are you hunting ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard and good luck. It's a bit less humid in AZ than FL







(lived in both)


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You'll find a lot of info on stand selection in some past threads. Where around Tucson are you hunting ?


All over but mostly unit 33, 37a, 37b a little in 34b. I have put a lot of miles on these boots. Right now I am enjoying the grasslands of Empirita Ranch.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Welcome aboard and good luck. It's a bit less humid in AZ than FL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a bit


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. I plan to spend some time searching through the forum.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Southernborn321 said:


> All over but mostly unit 33, 37a, 37b a little in 34b. I have put a lot of miles on these boots. Right now I am enjoying the grasslands of Empirita Ranch.


It's nice down in the Patagonia area.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Southernborn321 said:


> All over but mostly unit 33, 37a, 37b a little in 34b. I have put a lot of miles on these boots. Right now I am enjoying the grasslands of Empirita Ranch.


It's nice down in the Patagonia area.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

azpredator said:


> It's nice down in the Patagonia area.


It is a nice area but I get harassed by border patrol at check points when I am camo'd out with a rifle and shotgun case in the backseat of the pickup.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They will get to know you. I used to look for gold out near Ruby and we got buzzed by dhs helicopter. Don't worry about them just watch out for bandits! I remember a story about a hunter who got killed in the Santa Ritas by smugglers.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site, watch out for the illegals they will take anything they can carry away. Ive hunted 34a for many many years for quail and deer, be carefull.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's why I carry the kel-tec sub2k with a few 30 round clips. Light weight, foldable, semi-auto carbine. Plus I generally glass the heck out of the area before I get dug in like a tick.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, my son has one of those(40s&w). Pretty neat gun, I am waiting for them to make a 45acp.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah kel-tec is pretty innovative but they can hardly handle the demand. I also have the 40s&w that takes glock mags. I have been searching for a kel-tec shotgun for a long time but that's another forum. As soon I get back from my whitetail hunt in Tennessee I am going to hit the predators pretty hard. Anybody have success bow hunting coyote?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have gotten one with a bow. Have had plenty close enough but had a rifle.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well i am impressed. I know people have done it but I can't get them to come in at all yet. I see them all the time while unprepared but no such luck when armed and willing. I noticed you make calls, is there some where I can listen to it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll have to go off the highway quite a way to find good numbers out there. Too many road hunters. Watch for successful deer hunters, the gut pile will draw them in those areas like a magnet. I'll plus 1 on the watch your back out there they have bino's too.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I can't wait to bag my first although I hate to not eat what I kill. I'll have to search the forum for recipes and see if anything stands out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can marinate it in golden italian dressing overnight (good seasons works well) get your grill out and make sure you have enough gas, charcoal or whatever. Throw the coyote in the trash and take the wife to dinner someplace nice.

As a side note your wife/girlfriend will see this as a plus and urge you to go coyote hunting more often.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 Don, I am going to try that one on the wife.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I had one in 9mm to match my block. I sold the junk pistol too!


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ha ha! Well I know some folks out there eat them and after the "Zompacalyse" a lot more might be eating them. P.S. the ol' lady prefers me out of the house already. She said it smells better that way.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

azpredator said:


> I had one in 9mm to match my block. I sold the junk pistol too!


To each his own but I like my 17c


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Don's recipe. LOL I've turned many folks around who used to give me a hard time about not eating them and and the various raccoons,possum and fox. When I tell them about their predatory nature and the damage they do people really sit up and listen. I saw two pheasants while bowhunting last night in a thicket I planted with switchgrass and aspens. I've never seen a pheasant on my farm in the 6 years I've owned it. I plan to try and keep them around. Dam coyotes have been killing turkey poults like there's no tomorrow for the last month or so. People don't like to hear that nor do I. Good luck in Tennessee and kill some yotes whenever and where ever !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Southernborn321 said:


> To each his own but I like my 17c


I had a Mod.19 and 17 I could throw them better than I could shoot them! They would stove pipe one every time I went out. Now I like my XD.45 or the wife's Kimber .45 no problems. Maybe you got a good one.


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I like Don's recipe. LOL I've turned many folks around who used to give me a hard time about not eating them and and the various raccoons,possum and fox. When I tell them about their predatory nature and the damage they do people really sit up and listen. I saw two pheasants while bowhunting last night in a thicket I planted with switchgrass and aspens. I've never seen a pheasant on my farm in the 6 years I've owned it. I plan to try and keep them around. Dam coyotes have been killing turkey poults like there's no tomorrow for the last month or so. People don't like to hear that nor do I. Good luck in Tennessee and kill some yotes whenever and where ever !!!


I was just raised to only kill what I plan to eat plus I am a chef so I would love to do something great with something undesirable. I understand why people hunt them and have no gripes about others not eating them. I see the issues with not managing their numbers while managing the numbers of many of the animals they prey upon. I just really want to try a coyote burger


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

azpredator said:


> I had a Mod.19 and 17 I could throw them better than I could shoot them! They would stove pipe one every time I went out. Now I like my XD.45 or the wife's Kimber .45 no problems. Maybe you got a good one.


Many of my shooting buddies hate glocks as well and I think it has a lot to do with the grip. My glock is compensated so it helps my accuracy when shooting multiple targets. I enjoy it but I really love my sig .40 xd is a great pistol but I have never had the pleasure of shooting a Kimber .45


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Southernborn321 said:


> I was just raised to only kill what I plan to eat plus I am a chef so I would love to do something great with something undesirable. I understand why people hunt them and have no gripes about others not eating them. I see the issues with not managing their numbers while managing the numbers of many of the animals they prey upon. I just really want to try a coyote burger


Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Let us know how it turns out


 Will do. I have a plan I just need the coyote. I have my own spice blend and I think it I grind it up with beef, beef fat and coyote. Just gotta play with the ratio I am thinking 40/10/50. Did I mention I have eaten coyote before and it was awful...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No you didn't. I'm guessing back strap would be tender !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Southernborn321 said:


> Will do. I have a plan I just need the coyote. I have my own spice blend and I think it I grind it up with beef, beef fat and coyote. Just gotta play with the ratio I am thinking 40/10/50. Did I mention I have eaten coyote before and it was awful...


I go 80/20/0....LOL


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

220swift said:


> I go 80/20/0....LOL


Oh come on where is your sense of adventure?


----------



## Southernborn321 (Nov 6, 2012)

youngdon said:


> No you didn't. I'm guessing back strap would be tender !


Chili meat. Chunk it up, flour it, pan fry it then simmer in beef stock. Add the rest of the ingredients and enjoy


----------

